# Rossies Journey



## rossie (Sep 18, 2013)

Am pleased to say not only has my 6 month checkup given me a 6 results ..........but at slimming world today i got my TWO STONE award, and slimmer of week again...........came home in tears i am so happy........8 months ago i did not want to be here anymore and now i feel i am battleing my demons and controlling my diabetes and weight...My journey has a long way to go as regards my personal life but this journey was never going to be easy for me......so thankyou for your support on here......xxx


----------



## Northerner (Sep 18, 2013)

Well done Rossie!  So pleased to see what tremendous progress you have made!


----------



## Royston46 (Sep 18, 2013)

Well done Rossie very pleased for you


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Sep 18, 2013)

Well done what a great achievement


----------



## Caroline (Sep 19, 2013)

well done great work


----------



## HelenHanfe (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks fantastic - very well done !  
Helen


----------



## Sugarlump51 (Oct 14, 2013)

Well done.  It's very challenging not only to lose weight but also to control diabetes.


----------



## gossamersquare (Oct 29, 2013)

Thats fantastic Rossie, well done, you must be really pleased.


----------

